# Ina Update!!!



## pchrise (Oct 18, 2014)

*Got through she is at home resting after spending the entire time with her husband. She could not receive e-mails or calls. She is in a lot of pain from the accident. maybe next week her husband will come home.  Please keep up the energy, Love and prayer sent both their ways.  they are the sweetest people and need all our good thoughts  .  For now she needs lots of rest.* *Thank you All*


----------



## Debby (Oct 18, 2014)

Glad to hear that you're home Ina if you happen to read here over the next couple days.  Lots of folks are thinking of you!


----------



## Geezerette (Oct 18, 2014)

Sending hopes for healing for Ina & her husband!


----------



## Warrigal (Oct 18, 2014)

Thanks, Pchrise. I'll pass that news on to others I know who are concerned about her.


----------



## Kitties (Oct 18, 2014)

I'm new here but I'm so sorry to hear of all this. Prayers.


----------



## Bettyann (Oct 18, 2014)

Thank you for letting us know about Ina! Hope your pain will go away...far, far away, Ina! It will!! So glad your husband will be able to come soon, too!


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 19, 2014)

Thanks for letting us know Pchrise, 

*For Ina and Michael*


----------



## chic (Oct 19, 2014)

Be well, Ina. We miss you. Come back to us asap!!


----------



## oakapple (Oct 19, 2014)

Wishing you all the best Ina, for your and your husband's recovery, get well soon. xx


----------



## Lee (Oct 19, 2014)

hoping all will be well for both of you very soon....lee


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Oct 19, 2014)

Still thinking positive thoughts for you both, Ina!


----------



## Ina (Oct 19, 2014)

Good morning to everyone of you, and thank you for all the positive prayers and energy. 
The doctors said that if Michael keeps improving, he can leave ICU on Monday or Tuesday, to go to the neurology department, and start physical therapy. His speech has almost totally returned to normal, and his left side is still a bit weak.  

I got some sleep last night, and I am headed back up to the hospital in a few minutes. 
One of my step daughters was taking me home from the VA hospital last Thursday night at about 8:00 pm, when we were rear ended on the freeway doing about 55 mph. My spine is pretty sore, and maybe I bruised my kidneys. 

If they let Michael come home nexted week, I am scheduled to see my doctor. So until then I'll be drinking lots of water.
HappyFlowerLady and Chrise have been kindness itself in trying to keep up with me.  I admit that I should have written to all of you myself, But I was just so frightened about Michael that I guess I've been in a bit of shock.  This has been one the hardest years for us, but as has been said, 'this too shall pass'.  

So many of you have helped me through this year, that all I can say is thank you, and I love all of you. 
This forum might bicker, and go ballistic very once in a while, but it has been the best support teams I've ever had.

Warri, please thank those on your side of this globe for me and Michael. I don't know what I would have done without my Michael. 
I will try to post more tonight or tomorrow.
Again, I know your good prayers and energy have help Michael, and he wants to thank you as well.
: bighug:


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 19, 2014)

Oh Bless you Ina, and Michael too, hope things improve for you both very soon ((hugs)))


----------



## Twixie (Oct 19, 2014)

Ina said:


> Good morning to everyone of you, and thank you for all the positive prayers and energy.
> The doctors said that if Michael keeps improving, he can leave ICU on Monday or Tuesday, to go to the neurology department, and start physical therapy. His speech has almost totally returned to normal, and his left side is still a bit weak.
> I got some sleep last night, and I am headed back up to the hospital in a few minutes.
> One of my step daughters was taking me home from the VA hospital last Thursday night at about 8:00 pm, when we were rear ended on the freeway doing about 55 mph. My spine is pretty sore, and maybe I bruised my kidneys.
> ...



Hi Ina..I glad you are both ok..or thereabouts..

The same thing happened to my partner about 2 years ago...he got up, I made him a coffee and when he started talking to me he sounded drunk..10 minutes later we had an emergency ambulance outside my house, and he was admitted to the serious stroke unit at the local hospital.

He stayed for a week, came home, and his speech was still affected, as was the left side of his body..he tried to make me a cup of tea...dropped the cup..and got very upset..

I think it took about 6 weeks for his speech to return to normal..

He is still very forgetful..but at least he's here and I love him..


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 19, 2014)

Best wishes for a speedy recovery to both of you..  Stay strong,  and take care of yourself too Ina.


----------



## Denise1952 (Oct 19, 2014)

Thanks for this pchrise, I was wondering so started going through threads/posts to see if there was an update.  Ina is very special to me as well.  I think her and Michael are both amazing people and we need more like them.

Thanks again, if you get the chance please tell her Denise said hello and I am hoping for a speedy recovery for both her and Michael


----------



## Fern (Oct 19, 2014)

Good to hear your husband is responding to therapy. That was real tough being involved in the car accident. All the best to you both.


----------



## Misty (Oct 19, 2014)

Thanks for the update, pchrise, and Wonderful to see your post, Ina!  Keeping you and your husband in my prayers......Lot's of Love and A Hug :love_heart:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 19, 2014)

Good to hear from you again Ina, wishing a complete recovery for you and Michael. :love_heart:


----------



## Warrigal (Oct 19, 2014)

Ina, I'm so glad to hear some positive news.
Don't neglect yourself in all of this.
If you need to, consult a doctor for your own injury.

I've passed your message on to the Aussies.
They have also been concerned about you.


----------



## Ina (Oct 19, 2014)

Hi friends, I just got home, and I'm so tired, I feel like I'm punch drunk.  Up at the VA they took my BP to pacify Michael. It was 182/118, but it will just have to hold for a few more days. When Michael comes home, then I a can sleep, and rest.
One of my grandsons, who is 24, and almost a big as is papaw, will be staying with us to help. Michael out weighs me by well over a hundred pounds.
It looks like they are going to let him out of ICU Monday, and then he will be in neurology for physical therapy for I don't know how long.  At least I can picture that day now. 
I came home and took my evening meds, as well as my pain meds, and that should bring my BP down.
Like I mention, I feel punch drunk, so I think I'll just hang around the forum until I can go to sleep.
I can't thank all of you enough, for all your encouragement, It has help me to keep on going.
I'm going to read bit of y'all's postings until I can fall asleep. :bighug:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 19, 2014)

Glad you have some help there Ina, I was afraid you'd have to handle everything on your own.  Hugs, and sleep tight tonight...glad Michael will be home soon.


----------



## Denise1952 (Oct 19, 2014)

Ina said:


> Hi friends, I just got home, and I'm so tired, I feel like I'm punch drunk.  Up at the VA they took my BP to pacify Michael. It was 182/118, but it will just have to hold for a few more days. When Michael comes home, then I a can sleep, and rest.
> One of my grandsons, who is 24, and almost a big as is papaw, will be staying with us to help. Michael out weighs me by well over a hundred pounds.
> It looks like they are going to let him out of ICU Monday, and then he will be in neurology for physical therapy for I don't know how long.  At least I can picture that day now.
> I came home and took my evening meds, as well as my pain meds, and that should bring my BP down.
> ...



So glad things are looking good Ina, just don't overdue girlfriend big hugs, denise:love_heart:


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Oct 20, 2014)

I am glad that things are going along good, and praying for both of you. Hopefully, more good news today when they move Michael out of ICU, and into the neuropathy ward for treatment. 
Any idea yet when he might be coming home ? 
I wish there was some way that you could connect to wi-fi when you are at the hospital, and then you could be on the forum, and let us know how things are going. I hesitate to call you because I don't know when you might be getting some much-needed rest; so I am kind of leaving contact up to you, but call or IM me anytime, if you just need someone to talk to, Ina. 
I am still looking for an iPhone for you. Then, you could be online while you are at the hospital, at least, and also make and recieve calls.


----------



## AprilT (Oct 20, 2014)

Hi Ina, just seeing you posted.  So glad you will have some help when Michael returns home, that's is so great.  Hoping by now you were able to get some sleep and are feeling better this morning.  

Best wishes for both you and Michael to have better days and much improved health ahead.


----------



## Just plain me (Oct 20, 2014)

Hi Ina! Been trying to catch up on all the threads! Hope today was a good day for Micheal and hope your B/P was down. Remember you have to take care of yourself in order to be there for Hubby!


----------



## Warrigal (Oct 20, 2014)

Hang in there, Ina, and get plenty of rest.
You will need all your strength when Michael comes home.

Keep posting because I (we) am concerned for both of you.

:bighug:


----------



## pchrise (Oct 20, 2014)

Hugs to you both.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Oct 21, 2014)

I just "talked" with Ina (IM) and she is home, and has Michael home also ! ! He must be doing very well if they let him come home already. 
This has been a terribly long day for her, and they are both exhausted; but she asked me to let everyone know the good news, and she will share more tomorrow when she has had a good night's sleep.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 21, 2014)

Thanks for the update on Ina and Michael HFL, glad he is home with her.


----------



## Warrigal (Oct 21, 2014)

Good news. Thanks for the update.


----------



## Denise1952 (Oct 21, 2014)

Oh yeah, he must be doing way good, and I am so glad and thankful for your update HFL!!


----------



## Bettyann (Oct 21, 2014)

YAY for you, Ina!!!! and for Michael!! Love and hugs to you both!!


----------



## pchrise (Oct 22, 2014)

So glad, never mind you never get any rest in a hospital.  . We are all here for you both , Please relax and take your time. My fun starts Tue of next week on the 28 .  so I can check until rhen , and let me know when you are ready.   Hugs!!!


----------



## Just plain me (Oct 22, 2014)

HooRah!!!!! I am glad things are going better. Am awaiting her full return when time is available. I realize that these situations take alot out of us. So tell her to take her time and we will be thinking of her!!!


----------



## Ralphy1 (Oct 22, 2014)

Hang in there, Ina, until you can hang out with us...


----------



## Ina (Oct 22, 2014)

Good morning friends,
We are home!  I am so greatful for the prayers and well wishes that you fine people sent our way.  Michael is in good spirits, and happy to be with us all. We will be going back and forth to the VA starting on Friday. They are going to fit him with a pocket heart monitor for at least a couple of months. The Dr.'s are still not sure what caused his stroke, and they want to see if his heart is the reason. Michael looks better than he has all year. I can tell I'm going to have my hands full trying to keep him settled. But,:rockon::rockon::cool1::dontworry::grin:


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 22, 2014)

Good news!!


----------



## Vivjen (Oct 22, 2014)

So pleased to see you back, Ina.

Take really good care of yourself and himself...


----------



## Warrigal (Oct 22, 2014)

Now that Michael is on the mend, have you had yourself checked out for injury?

My mum and auntie had an accident when their car was hit side on and tipped over. Auntie had a cracked pelvis, and at 67 had her first ever admission to hospital. Mum probably had a broken rib but was too busy chasing after her sister to get it looked at. She should have.

Don't make yourself a sacrifice, girl. It can come against you later.


----------



## pchrise (Oct 22, 2014)

*Ina please take care of yourself Hugs!!*


----------



## SifuPhil (Oct 22, 2014)

Great to see you and Michael back, Ina!


----------



## Just plain me (Oct 22, 2014)

Glad your home and good luck on getting him settled. It is minute by minute if he is anything like mine. LOL!


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 22, 2014)

Hi Ina! Glad you are both back home!


----------



## AprilT (Oct 22, 2014)

Hugs Ina, glad you and Michael are settled in and doing better.  :woohoo1:


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 22, 2014)

Fantastic news Ina, sooo pleased you're both home and things are back on track and hopefully getting even better soon.


----------



## Debby (Oct 22, 2014)

Glad to hear that you and your husband are doing better now.  Must have been a scary time for you both.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 25, 2014)

Ina, it's been a few days, how are you and Michael doing now that he's back home?  I hope things are looking up for both of you. :love_heart:


----------



## Raven (Oct 27, 2014)

Hello Ina, I have been thinking of you and Michael and looking to see an
update from you.
Hope all is going well for you both.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 27, 2014)

Ina, good to hear you're back and both recovering. My prayers sent for you!:love_heart:


----------

